# Dessert Salad Question



## candycoated (Aug 22, 2013)

You know those fruit salads people make with Cool Whip? They pair well with BBQ!

There are all kinds of variations, I personally like Watergate Salad, a.k.a. "Green Stuff".

The recipe goes something like this: A package of Jell-o pistachio pudding, crushed pineapple in its juice, cool whip, mini marshmallows, nuts. My Mom cut the marshmallows and put it in a gram cracker crust, that's my favorite rendition!

My Grandmother-In-Law makes a strawberry version. Strawberry pie filling, crushed pineapple in its juice, cool whip, marshmallows, condensed milk, nuts. Pretty dang tasty!

So, I love this stuff, but I really don't like Cool Whip- it sometimes leaves a waxy feeling residue on the roof of my mouth, a reminder that it's made from processed hydrogenated oil. bleh!

My question: Has anybody ever substituted real whipped cream for cool whip? Does it work? Too rich? What about Dream Whip, is it any better than Cool Whip?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

*My question: Has anybody ever substituted real whipped cream for cool whip? Does it work? Too rich? What about Dream Whip, is it any better than Cool Whip?*

I would try it with REAL whipped cream... cool whip sucks....    You could also try sour cream or yogurt and see how that works...

Dave


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes. I have a friend who loves the stuff (she calls it Ambrosia) and insists I bring it every time we go to their house. I always make it with real whipped cream, mainly because I'm cheap ($1.69 for a half pint of whipping cream -vs- $3.99 for cool whip) but also because I think it tastes a TON better. One problem however, and I believe this is why the recipe usually calls for the fake stuff, is that if you use pineapple or any fruit that has a lot of water in it, the whipped cream will break down rather quickly and you'll end up with a watery, coagulated mess. What I do to get around this, especially if I'm making it a day or 2 ahead, is to stabilize my whipped cream with gelatin. You can't taste it and no one will know it's there. Just bloom and melt the gelatin, let it cool almost to room temperature and drizzle it in while you're whipping the cream. It'll stay whipped for EVER. I actually had a batch I'd forgotten about in the fridge, and it was still perfectly whipped like 3 weeks later. Use about half a packet of gelatin for a half pint of cream.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

MD, morning..... That is a very good idea and tip......   WOW......


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't remember where I heard about that one, probably some cooking show, but it really makes a big difference in the shelf life. Another thing I've recently discovered is vanilla powder. I always like to add vanilla to whipped cream because I think it makes it taste loads better. But I don't like the fact that it turns it brownish. Vanilla powder is white, MUCH cheaper than clear vanilla extract and if you use it in a recipe that's going to be cooked, it won't evaporate out like alcohol based vanilla extract. It tastes just as "vanilla-ey" as the expensive stuff too. I found it at the Amish market in Annapolis, MD, but I'd guess you can find it at some grocery stores and online.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.......

Andrew, I showed the gelatin trick to Bride.....  she loves ambrosia but doesn't make it because it turns "YUCKY".....  OK......  Now I told her about powdered vanilla.....  she already found it at the place we buy spices....  SOOOOOOOOOOOO....

How do you "bloom" gelatin ???? so it works when adding to the whipped cream.....   measurements, temps etc. please..   I'm guessing I'm not the only one in the "DARK" on this.......  but could be....    Dave


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh sorry, I just meant it's the usual way of dealing with gelatin. For a full packet, sprinkle it into about a third of a cup of cool/cold water. Then just let it sit for about 5-7 minutes. Make sure you sprinkle the gelatin S L O W L Y while stirring and that there is enough water to fully incorporate the gelatin. That's the "blooming" part. Not sure why, but if you don't do that first, the gelatin will never melt properly.

To melt, just put it over low heat until it all melts and you have a clear liquid without any lumps. I usually do the whole process in a metal cup, just makes it easier to deal with. I also bloom the whole packet, even if I'm just using half. It's cheap and I find it easier to deal with the whole packet than trying to divide it.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Andrew......  Bride will be happy......


----------



## candycoated (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey y'all!

I was headed over here to share my findings, didn't realize anyone had responded to this thread. Sure wish I had read Mdboatbum's advise before I attempted making the strawberry stuff with whipped cream (without gelatin).

I made it about two hours before I tasted it. It was a little more soupy than normal, but tasted great! The next morning however... it had started to separate and was even more watery... it looked really nasty... I threw it away. Do not worry tho! It was a test, my family will never know of my failure, not even my husband. So you guys better keep my secret or I may have to ninja you in the middle of the night. ;p

I've made gelatin candy before so I'm familiar with hydrating the stuff. And yogurt sounds like a tasty idea too. I'll report my findings. Thanks!

Oh, and powdered vanilla you say? Looks like I'll be adding another vanilla to my collection.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 30, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> I was headed over here to share my findings, didn't realize anyone had responded to this thread. Sure wish I had read Mdboatbum's advise before I attempted making the strawberry stuff with whipped cream (without gelatin).
> 
> ...


The gelatin should do the trick. And I think you'll like the powdered vanilla. Very intense vanilla flavor with no alcohol bite. And no beige whipped cream!


----------

